# Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?



## Karstein (27. September 2005)

Ich weiß, ich weiß - an den Klassiker kommt die neue Version ohnehin nicht ran. 

Aber: hat von euch schon jemand diese - gerade herausgekommene - Rolle in der Hand gehabt oder sogar gefischt? Mich würde interessieren, ob die Bremse beim neuen Modell fein einstellbar ist und ob die Schnurverlegung (für Monofile) exakt verläuft.

Komme nun mal nicht von ABU los und hätte die Rolle gerne für´s Kystenblinkern.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Hallo karsten,

auf der Messe hatte ich mal kurz in der Hand und ich muss sagen, sie hat `n guten Eindruck gemacht. Superfeine Bremsregulierung und ganz sampftes Laufverhalten. Zur Schnurverlegung kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber ansonsten ist es der "Klassiker" in modernisierter Form #6 !!!


----------



## Karstein (27. September 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Hei,

danke Dir schon mal, Marcel! #6

Hat ja auch den EFFTA-Preis 2005 für´s beste Design bekommen, deshalb bin ich so neugierig - zumal die Spule jetzt über den Rand greift und nicht innen verschwindet wie beim alten Modell.


----------



## Karstein (28. September 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Seh´schon, ich muss den Vorkoster spielen... 

Hab eben beim Tackledealer angerufen, heute morgen kam eine Lieferung von 20 Cardinal C33 bei ihm an - Stückpreis 69,95 €!

Und da in Tyskland nur 600 von den limitierten 1500 Stück auf den Markt kommen, flitze ich in 3 Stunden hin - 3,2,1,meins! :m

Will sie gleich bespulen lassen mit einer 0,25mm Stroft GTM (die ich noch nie drauf hatte, war bislang Vanish-Fan).

Weitere Infos nach Kauf.


----------



## Karstein (29. September 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Nun ist die C 33 in mein Eigentum übergegangen. Habe sie mit 190 Meter 0,22mm Stroft bespulen lassen.

Die Bremse weist übrigens einen erstaunlich weiten Bremsbereich und sehr feine Dosierung auf. Die Rolle läuft weich und ruhig und macht von der Verarbeitung her einen guten Eindruck. Bin gespannt, wie die Wurfeigenschaften und die Wicklungen sind.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## heinzrch (29. September 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Mal sehen, ob die auch als C44 kommt.....

die C3 bzw. C33 ist wohl eher was fürs Stippen und feine Forellenfischen. Denke, die neue C33 ist halt so ein Repro-Verschnitt wie die Mitchell 300/308/310 X.
Wobei auch diese gut gelungen sind....
Aber machen wir uns nix vor: die Verarbeitungsqualität einer C33 (gabs damals Anfang der 90er bei Moritz erst für 150 dann im Abverkauf für 99 Mark....) läßt sich in der heutigen Zeit zu dem Preis wohl nicht mehr verwirklichen.
Trotzdem ist die neue C33 bei mir auf dem Wunschzettel für Weihnachten....


----------



## Zanderstrike (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Habe das gute Stück auch schon ins Visier genommen. Aber leider noch nicht in den Händen gehabt. Ich bin aber noch unendschlossen ob ich mich für die C33 oder die Super GT Fa von Shimano entscheiden soll? Mir ist eine ordentliche Schnurverlegung besonders wichtig, da ich keine Lust auf Perrücken mit feiner geflochtener habe! Möchte sie hauptsächlich zum Barsch und Zanderangeln nutzen....


----------



## detlefb (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Ja heute....
eine echte Enttäuschung.


----------



## Zanderstrike (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*



> Ja heute....
> eine echte Enttäuschung.


 
Wieso? Was hat dich denn an der Rolle enttäuscht? Die Verarbeitung?


----------



## detlefb (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*



			
				Zanderstrike schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Was hat dich denn an der Rolle enttäuscht? Die Verarbeitung?



Ja, besonders das sehr große Spiel im Getriebe.


----------



## darth carper (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Bei 69,95€ kann man eben keine Wunderdinge erwarten.
Irgendwo macht sich der Preis bemerkbar, denn auch ABU hat nichts zu verschenken.
Das die Rolle qualitativ nicht an ihren "Vorgänger" herankommt, war mir von vornherein klar. Eine solche Qualität kostet heutzutage viel mehr.
Möglicherweise ist es sogar eine Beleidigung des Klassikers, die Rolle als Nachfolgemodell zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Karstein (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

@ Detlef: na ist doch klar, dass der Nachfolger nicht mehr an die Svängsta-Qualität von damals heranreicht. Aber ein Getriebespiel hat zumindest meine Rolle nicht. Wie die Schnurverlegung hinhaut, kann ich leider erst nach Praxiseinsatz berichten, und das dauert leider noch...


----------



## detlefb (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 69,95€ kann man eben keine Wunderdinge erwarten.



Na ja, aber billigere Rollen waren deutlich besser, in dieser Kategorie.
Der Test Kurbel, Kurbel, Stop, war halt wenig überzeugend. 
Vielleicht ist das ein Einzelfall, leider war nur eine Rolle davon da.

Ich habe sie auch nur aufgrund dieses Threads überhaupt in die Hand genommen und gelernt das ich keine Rolle mehr, einfach mal so irgendwo bestelle.


----------



## Zanderstrike (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Schade, hatte eigentlich gedacht das die Rolle recht gut ist. Werde mich aber die Tage auch noch mal auf den Weg zum Angelladen machen um sie unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Ich finde das eine Rolle für 69€ nicht grade zum unteren Preissegment gehört und man da auch schon ein bisschen was erwarten kann. ...vielleicht doch lieber die Shimano GT FA ?|kopfkrat


----------



## darth carper (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Da ich die neue Cardinal 33 nicht kenne, kann ich mir kein endgültiges Urteil über die Rolle machen.
Ich denke aber, daß der Preisunterschied zu Rollen im gehobenen Preissegment (das für mich im Bereich der Shimano Twin Power beginnt) irgendwo sein muß.

Die Shimano GT FA habe ich selbst gefischt und halte sie für eine sehr brauchbare Rolle.


----------



## Zanderstrike (2. November 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Hat jemand mitlerweile einige Erfahrungen mit der Rolle gesamelt?Würd mich schon noch interresieren, da mein Angelgeschäft hier in der nähe die c33 immernochnicht im Sortiment hat!


----------



## melis (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neue ABU Cardinal C33 - schon in den Händen gehabt?*

Ja ich habe die C33. Kein Spiel und sonst gibt es nichts zu meckern. Der Lauf ist Super und die Bremse ist extrem fein. Fazit für den Preis Note 1- (- da es immer noch etwas besser geht)!


----------

